# USB Aux plug option - 2012 Chevrolet Cruze



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

G Michael said:


> View attachment 291647
> View attachment 291646
> 
> Hello,
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

you already have a USB port and also the hole is an Aux port. The USB will only slow charge, but works great for music. Buy one of these if you want to geek out on the Cruze thing: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Flas...ocphy=9021458&hvtargid=pla-436147447865&psc=1

EDIT: After a second look I see you have blanks. Go to a Junkyard and buy the harness to add this to your vehicle. What radio do you have?

Here are a few pictures of the cabling:

















































I realize these may be of limited value to you, but that is what I have at the moment. Sometime in the future I may post a tutorial on disassembling the center console.


----------



## G Michael (Apr 17, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> you already have a USB port and also the hole is an Aux port. The USB will only slow charge, but works great for music. Buy one of these if you want to geek out on the Cruze thing: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Flas...ocphy=9021458&hvtargid=pla-436147447865&psc=1
> 
> ...


Hello,

Thank you.

I will go to a junkyard and try to find an old centre console with the USB connection.

How much do you think I should pay for one?

Is it easy to run to the stereo?

The car has the AUXILIARY AUDIO INPUT JACK.

I want to add the USB


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

G Michael said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


As long as the radio supports it, it will be relatively easy. That said you will need to disassemble both the center console and the dahs to get to the radio. So before you do that you need to figure out if your radio supports it or else buy a better radio either from the junkyard or new.


The SQ Car Audio Thread V2
Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter
How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness
Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes


These are courtesy of PlanoDoug:


https://www.cruzetalk.com/attachments/2013_cruze_radio_audio_color_lan_busses_6-pdf.288901/




https://www.cruzetalk.com/attachments/2013_cruze_radio_audio_monochrome_lan_busses_6-pdf.288902/


----------



## G Michael (Apr 17, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> As long as the radio supports it, it will be relatively easy. That said you will need to disassemble both the center console and the dahs to get to the radio. So before you do that you need to figure out if your radio supports it or else buy a better radio either from the junkyard or new.
> 
> 
> The SQ Car Audio Thread V2
> ...


Hello Doug,

Again, thank you for this helpful information.

The question I would like to ask is: how do I easily determine if my radio supports USB input?

I know it supports AUX 3mm jack input because I played songs off my phone yesterday while driving.

Does this mean the radio has the capacity to support USB or is there another way to discover that WITHOUT having to remove if from my dashboard?

Please advise.

Thanks,


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well


G Michael said:


> Hello Doug,
> 
> Again, thank you for this helpful information.
> 
> ...


Well. look at your RPO codes and compare them to a list found here. It would be easier to just go to a junkyard, find the radio you want, rear camera, navigation, whatever, and follow the instructions in the posts. Having said that, it still is not a quick and easy way to do this. A faster route is to follow the post by @StLouisCPhT explaining what aftermarket radio to buy.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

13.15US $ 24% OFF|Black Car Center Console Usb Charger Adapter Socket For Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2012 Single Usb Charging Interface Port Accessories - Switches & Relays - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## G Michael (Apr 17, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> 13.15US $ 24% OFF|Black Car Center Console Usb Charger Adapter Socket For Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2012 Single Usb Charging Interface Port Accessories - Switches & Relays - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...



Thank you so much!

This is so helpful.

You are the man.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

G Michael said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> This is so helpful.
> 
> You are the man.


You are welcome, but that is only one piece of the puzzle.


----------

